# Show Us Your Knife(s):



## Dive Bar Casanova (Sep 18, 2021)

My Dexter Russel sharpener is my favorite:


----------



## mike243 (Sep 18, 2021)

I have had this 1 for 10-12 years, its a thin blade that sharpens easily and cut large meats great, not sure I could pick another knife that would work better


----------



## Dive Bar Casanova (Sep 18, 2021)

mike243 said:


> I have had this 1 for 10-12 years, its a thin blade that sharpens easily and cut large meats great, not sure I could pick another knife that would work better
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It’s all ya need & it works well.


----------



## Dive Bar Casanova (Sep 18, 2021)

Franklin etched on the side makes me kid myself and feel like I know what I'm doing.


----------



## smokeymose (Sep 18, 2021)

My mismatched hodge podge  collection.
Nothing really high $ but I keep them sharp and they work just fine.


----------



## thirdeye (Sep 18, 2021)

Okay..... you asked for it.  The bottom slicer is still in the review stage.  I got it as a promotion and it has a nice hand feel, but it's stiffer than the top one. I also like the length of the top one so that it's only one draw for slicing something like a brisket.






These are Havalon replaceable blade knives.  They are like a folding scalpel. 





My Cimeter.  People give you a wide berth when breaking this out. 





My Grannies Old hickory, my oldest boning knife, and a semi-flex boning knife.





These are known as blade traders, the top is in the fishing series and has 3 blades.
The bottom knife is part of my travel case.  I'll toss this kit in the truck when going to someone's house,  just in case they want some kitchen help.  Or I'll take them to a pot luck just in case. 










This is a vintage travel knife kit I got in the 70's I think. I really like this set. 





Top is a fillet knife, and the bottom one is  a Messermeister Park Plaza 10” Slicer with reversed scallops.  It's my favorite slicer hands down. It's great for everything.


----------



## Dive Bar Casanova (Sep 18, 2021)

These crock sticks work so outstanding sharpening the flat carving knives.
21 swipes per side and you can shave a hog if ya want to:


----------

